# 20 Things You Will Need To Survive When The Economy Collapses And The Next Great Depr



## jeremiyah

I am re-posting this for new folks, with new sources and ideas in the
#1) Warm Clothing,
#8) Shelter,
#10) Lighters Or Matches
#16) Personal Hygiene Items sections;
if Yiskah would like to chime in on her products, and feel free to advertise them? i found her site, many excellent products!
http://www.naturalmomandbaby.com/

Thank you Jerry, this is a really good thing to let others know...Time is shorter than most think and just as the Word says many are being lead like sheep to the slaughter. I am finding the problem isn't the lack of knowledge it's the lack of doing what the Holy Spirit is speaking. It seems when you say something about what is happening right before us people just say I know what you mean,,,,but, ,,,,,,!!! !!!! one thing is for sure time waits for no-one, now is the time..past time to get ready.....you and all on this site keep-up the good work of getting the word to the peps...Blessings to all *****

FOR THOSE OF YOU WITH LOVED ONES IN OTHER STATES/AREAS OF THE COUNTRY, (READ; OCCUPIED AMERICA,) SEND THIS ON TO THEM. IF/WHEN I CAN, I WILL REWORK IT AGAIN WITH SPECIFIC ITEMS, SOURCES, PRICES, AND CHEAPEST USABLE/WORKABLE ALTERNATIVES.

THIS IS REWORKED AND RE-PRIORITIZED. ...SEND THIS TO CONCERNED FRIENDS AND FAMILY WHO LIVE IN UNSAFE AREAS OF THE COUNTRY; WITHIN 50 TO 100 MILES OF CITIES, COASTS, BORDERS ETC.

20 Things You Will Need To Survive When The Economy Collapses And The Next Great Depression Begins

There have been innumerable articles in everything from Wall street Journal to CNN to New York times on people who are seeing the economic downturn signs, and preparing for hard times that if someone cannot see the sense of doing something major in the way of preparedness, they can only be termed culturally or morally insane. The spokesperson for FEMA stated categorically in the year 2000 that "those who prepared for Y2K were not the fools. Those who did not prepare were the fools.
In fact, If some family member needs convincing, tell them, challenge them to go to the local FEMA office and have a sit down chat with the director. In big cities, this might backfire since they are slated for total control, but at the National level and rural county level, you would get an earful; tornado, volcano, earthquake, tsunami, snowstorm, ice storm, whatever it is, makes no difference; you need preparedness stuff in your possession!! !

I reworked this list to prioritize the points, and added a few items. I did it with the premise that the greater percentage of people needing to relocate after this point in time, will most likely end up going from vehicular travel, to Bicycle, if they have them in carriers on their vehicle, and finally, end up on foot. So that is the idea behind my sequencing of items; IN ORDER OF PRIORITY, WHAT WOULD I PERSONALLY CARRY ON FOOT, WITH THE NEED TO TRAVEL 100 TO 500 MILES ON FOOT???

IE BUY #1, THEN #2, THEN #3 AND SO ON....IF TIME AND MONEY PERMIT, GET ALL OF THE FIRST 17 ITEMS, AND YOU COULD easily CARRY THEM ON A BICYCLE, AND PERHAPS MANAGE THEM ON FOOT AS WELL; LOADED HEAVY.

THE GASOLINE IS THE ONLY ODDBALL ITEM LISTED - FOR YOUR VEHICLE ONLY. #19 PLAN BACKUPS ; IS ACTUALLY THE FIRST THING YOU DO; PLAN!!!
AND #20 COMMUNITY IS WHERE YOU END UP; YOUR GOAL, YOUR LOCATION, YOUR BOL!!! 
NEITHER OF THOSE ARE "ITEMS" YOU BUY AND CARRY. S0;
A.) formulate your plan,
B.) decide on your destination, and then
C.) proceed to obtain the first 17 items for your travel gear. Gas is the odd item out, like I said, BUT BY ADDING CAMPING FUEL BOTTLES TO YOUR GEAR, YOU COULD TAKE A QUART OR 2 WITH YOU FOR COOKING, ETC.

jerry

20 Things You Will Need To Survive When The Economy Collapses And The Next Great Depression Begins

Today, millions of Americans say that they believe that the United States is on the verge of a major economic collapse and will soon be entering another Great Depression. But only a small percentage of those same people are prepared for that to happen. The sad truth is that the vast majority of Americans would last little more than a month on what they have stored up in their homes. Most of us are so used to running out to the supermarket or to Wal-Mart for whatever we need that we never even stop to consider what would happen if suddenly we were not able to do that. Already the U.S. economy is starting to stumble about like a drunken frat boy. All it would take for the entire U.S. to resemble New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina would be for a major war, a terror attack, a deadly pandemic or a massive natural disaster to strike at just the right time and push the teetering U.S. economy over the edge. So just how would you survive if you suddenly could not rely on the huge international corporate giants to feed, clothe and supply you and your family? Do you have a plan?
Unless you already live in a cave or you are a complete and total mindless follower of the establishment media, you should be able to see very clearly that our society is more vulnerable now than it ever has been. This year there have been an unprecedented number of large earthquakes around the world and volcanoes all over the globe are awakening. You can just take a look at what has happened in Haiti and in Iceland to see how devastating a natural disaster can be. Not only that, but we have a world that is full of lunatics in positions of power, and if one of them decides to set off a nuclear, chemical or biological weapon in a major city it could paralyze an entire region. War could erupt in the Middle East at literally any moment, and if it does the price of oil will double or triple (at least) and there is the possibility that much of the entire world could be drawn into the conflict. Scientists tell us that a massive high-altitude EMP (electromagnetic pulse) blast could send large portions of the United States back to the stone age in an instant. In addition, there is the constant threat that the outbreak of a major viral pandemic (such as what happened with the 1918 Spanish Flu) could kill tens of millions of people around the globe and paralyze the economies of the world.
But even without all of that, the truth is that the U.S. economy is going to collapse. So just think of what will happen if one (or more) of those things does happen on top of all the economic problems that we are having.
Are you prepared?
The following is a list of 20 things you and your family will need to survive when the economy totally collapses and the next Great Depression begins....

Survival is a RULE OF THREES;

1. within 3 hours, you need SHELTER ; (good clothing is SHELTER)
2. within 3 days, you need WATER;
3. within 3 weeks, you need FOOD.
Make plans accordingly! !!!

#1) Warm Clothing (good clothing is SHELTER) and hiking gear, especially good footwear.
If you plan to survive for long in a nightmare economic situation, you are probably going to need some warm, functional clothing. If you live in a cold climate, this is going to mean storing up plenty of blankets and cold weather clothes. If you live in an area where it rains a lot, you will need to be sure to store up some rain gear. If you think you may have to survive outdoors in an emergency situation, make sure that you and your family have something warm to put on your heads. Someday after the economy has collapsed and people are scrambling to survive, a lot of folks are going to end up freezing to death. In fact, in the coldest areas it is actually possible to freeze to death in your own home. Don't let that happen to you.
Wool sweaters will keep you warm and alive in sub-zero weather, wet or not. Get them at Thrift stores!!! Military are the best.
TYVEK lab coats or windbreakers are cheap substitutes for Gore-Tex; windproof and waterproof, but scour thrift stores (TS) for real Gore-Tex, or equivalents.
simple test; wet thumb and forefinger so they will grip fabric of coat in question, grab a fold of about 4 to 6 inches of fabric (a fold of 2 to 4 " each) and try to slide fabric layers against each other. If it is goretex, etc, it will be slick, being like Teflon. Anything else will not slide, or will have a great deal of friction. Try a cheap windbreaker, then try a known Gore-Tex coat. You will quickly learn the difference.
In Denver, when it got cold enough to need more insulation, or protection from wind, 30 below or so, I would add a cheap Tyvek Jacket
http://cgi.ebay.com/30ct-Tyvek-SLV-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ca19ad438
which I carried in a pocket (fist-size and maybe 4 ounces) and that, over layered clothing and a wool sweater, was good for -30.

#2) Hiking Boots Or Comfortable Shoes are SHELTER.
When you ask most people to list things necessary for survival, this is not the first or the second thing that comes to mind. But having hiking boots or very comfortable and functional shoes will be absolutely critical. You may very well find yourself in a situation where you and your family must walk everywhere you want to go. So how far do you think you will get in high heels? You will want footwear that you would feel comfortable walking in for hours if necessary. You will also want footwear that will last a long time, because when the economy truly collapses you may not be able to run out to the shoe store and get what you need at that point.

#3) Axe, shovel, knife; Staying along the theme of staying warm, you may want to consider investing in a good axe. In the event of a major emergency, gathering firewood will be a priority. Without a good tool to cut the wood with that will be much more difficult. An Axe, or more importantly, more useful, and more basically, a good knife. With a good knife, you can make SHELTER, get some wood, provide food, and make clothing. You do not need a gun as much as a good knife; Spec Plus Ontario, Cold Steel, etc. You will be quieter, and far more careful and invisible with a knife rather than a gun. Other options are a good spade/shovel, such as Cold Steel's Special Forces/Spetsnatz Spade, etc. Get the sheath for whatever you buy!!!
"who needs a Swiss army knife?" 
This shovel is a chefs knife, axe, grappling hook, entrenching tool, climbing aid, wire cutters, can and bottle opener, sword, shield, banding cutters, meter stick, and boat paddle!!!
http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=VzpRh-ZE9Mo

http://www.fight- club.ca/spetsnaz .php

I bought from belote on ebay, and he also carries the sheath;

http://cgi.ebay. com/Cold- Steel-Special- Forces-Shovel- 92SF-19-7- 50cm-27oz- /220600561256? cmd=ViewItem&pt=Collectible_ Knives&hash=item335cd16e68

#4) Self-Defense Equipment
Whether it is pepper spray to fend off wild animals or something more "robust" to fend off wild humans, millions of Americans will one day be thankful that they have something to defend themselves with. Cut to the chase; Get a rifle; SKS, AK-47, AR-15, FN-FAL; whatever "trips your trigger" and/or a 12 or 20 Ga pump Shotgun, and a Glock or Springfield Armory XD handgun in 9mm, .40 S&W, or .45 -your choice. )
If you get multiple rifles or pistols for your family, get them all in the same caliber and mags. .40 S&W is a great balance between the other 2.

#5) A Compass and maps to get to your BOL by several routes; especially back roads, and cross country.
In the event of a major emergency, you and your family may find yourselves having to be on the move. If you are in a wilderness area, it will be very hard to tell what direction you are heading without a compass. It is always a good idea to have at least one compass stored up.

#6) A Swiss Army Knife
If you have ever owned a Swiss Army knife you probably already know how incredibly handy they can be. It can be a very valuable and versatile tool. In a true survival situation, a Swiss Army knife can literally do dozens of different things for you. Make sure that you have at least one stored up for emergencies.

#7) A Hiking Backpack (IF YOU CANNOT CARRY YOUR SHELTER -TENT, WATER FILTER, MATCHES, KNIFE, CLOTHING, ETC, YOU CANNOT TRAVEL WITH THEM...AND PROVIDE SHELTER -THE #1 PRIORITY)
If you and your family suddenly have to "bug out", what will you carry all of your survival supplies in? Having a good hiking backpack or "survival bag" for everyone in your family is extremely important. If something happened in the city where you live and you suddenly had to "go", what would you put your most important stuff in? How would you carry it all if you had to travel by foot? These are very important things to think about.

#8) Shelter
You can't sleep on the streets, can you? Well, some people will be able to get by living on the streets, but the vast majority of us will need some form of shelter to survive for long. So what would you do if you and your family lost your home or suddenly were forced from your home? Where would you go?
The best thing to do is to come up with several plans. Do you have relatives that you can bunk with in case of emergency? Do you own a tent and sleeping bags if you had to rough it? If one day everything hits the fan and you and your family have to "bug out" somewhere, where would that be? You need to have a plan.
Bivy Sack is the smallest/lightest/ cheapest SHELTER you can use. I make them from tyvek for about $15.00. I took Tyvek coveralls and cut and taped to make a bivy sack.

One Pole Tipi is a good SHELTER; many are being made, and this would be an awesome busines for anyone who can sew! Make from tarps or Tyvek.
https://kifaru. net/TIPI2009. html, http://www.titanium goat.com/ tents. 
Sportsmans Guide http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=96eXkj8DbLk,
http://wyominglostandfound.com/tipi.html (WE HAVE TWO OF THESE, AND WE ARE AT OUR BOL!!!) etc
Dome tents- North Face VE 25 or the like; get one with 3 poles at least, ours has 4 for the tent, and a fifth for the rain-fly with vestibule entryway, for a geodesic effect, and a full rain-fly; you want a 4 season tent; you will not get this at WalMart.

#9) Clean Water
Most people can survive for a number of weeks without food, but without water you will die in just a few days. So where would you get water if the water suddenly stopped flowing out of your taps? Do you have a plan? Is there an abundant supply of clean water near your home? Would you be able to boil water if you need to?
Besides storing water and figuring out how you are going to gather water if society breaks down, another thing to consider is water purification tablets. The water you are able to gather during a time of crisis may not be suitable for drinking. So you may find that water purification tablets come in very, very handy.
Water filter bottles, pumps, and gravity water filters like British Berkfeld are musts.
http://cgi.ebay.com/KATADYN-POCKET-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b00b3b1e

#10) Lighters Or Matches
You will also want something to start a fire with. If you can start a fire, you can cook food, you can boil water and you can stay warm. So in a true emergency situation, how do you plan to start a fire? By rubbing sticks together? Now is the time to put away a supply of lighters or matches so that you will be prepared when you really need them.
In addition, you may want to consider storing up a good supply of candles. Candles come in quite handy whenever the electricity goes out, and in the event of a long-term economic nightmare we will all see why our forefathers relied on candles so much.
There are 17 ways of starting a fire without matches; learn several, and carry the material to do them.

flint and steel;
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLAST-MATCH-FIR...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255c157955

Fire Piston (awesome!)
http://cgi.ebay.com/EBprimitives-Ex...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caf548030

Calcium Carbide (Calcium Carbide plus water(rain, snow, ice) plus spark = acetylene (poof, no eyebrows)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CALCIUM-CARBIDE...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255c33736c

9 volt battery and OOOO (4 ought) Steel Wool another favorite!
touch a bit of wool to battery posts; poof!

http://cgi.ebay.com/12-pad-Steel-Wo...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c0985fca9

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-lb-Steel-Woo...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48384ace6e

#11) A Flashlight And/Or Lantern
When the power goes off in your home, what is the first thing that you grab? Just think about it. A flashlight or a lantern of course. In a major emergency, a flashlight or a lantern is going to be a necessity - especially if you need to go anywhere at night.
Solar powered or "crank style" flashlights or lanterns will probably be best during a long-term emergency. If you have battery-powered units you will want to begin storing up lots and lots of batteries.

#12) Store-able Food
A BOB and BOV should have 72 hours of food; Mountain House, granola, PBJ, Nuts, sunflower seeds, etc
Food is going to instantly become one of the most valuable commodities in existence in the event of an economic collapse. If you do not have food you are not going to survive. Most American families could not last much longer than a month on what they have in their house right now. So what about you? If disaster struck right now, how long could you survive on what you have? The truth is that we all need to start storing up food. If you and your family run out of food, you will suddenly find yourselves competing with the hordes of hungry people who are looting the stores and roaming the streets looking for something to eat.
Of course you can grow your own food, but that is going to take time. So you need to have enough food stored up until the food that you plant has time to grow. But if you have not stored up any seeds you might as well forget it. When the economy totally collapses, the remaining seeds will disappear very quickly. So if you think that you are going to need seeds, now is the time to get them.

#13) A First Aid Kit And Other Medical Supplies
One a more serious note, you may not be able to access a hospital or a doctor during a major crisis. In your survival supplies, be absolutely certain that you have a good first aid kit and any other medical supplies that you think you may need.

#14) A Radio
If a major crisis does hit the United States, what will you and your family want? Among other things, you will all want to know what in the world is going on. A radio can be an invaluable tool for keeping up with the news.
Once again, solar powered or "crank style" radios will probably work best for the long term. A battery-powered until would work as well - but only for as long as your batteries are able to last.

#15) Communication Equipment
When things really hit the fan you are going to want to communicate with your family and friends. You will also want to be able to contact an ambulance or law enforcement if necessary. Having an emergency cell phone is great, but it may or may not work during a time of crisis. The Internet also may or may not be available. Be sure to have a plan (whether it be high-tech or low-tech) for staying in communication with others during a major emergency.

#16) Personal Hygiene Items
While these may not be absolute "essentials" , the truth is that life will get very unpleasant very quickly without them. For example, what would you do without toilet paper? Just think about it. Imagine that you just finished your last roll of toilet paper and now you can't get any more. What would you do?
Solution, and a HUGE $ saver is to use a Lab irrigation bottle!! Cost; $10.00, and since most families spend $100 to $300 a year on Toilet Paper, it will pay for itself in a day or two, and save you hundreds of dollars annually!!! Even if you buy one for every member, you are still hundreds ahead.
http://cgi.ebay.com/250ml-8oz-Tatto...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f34a7028

The truth is that soap, toothbrushes, toothpaste, shampoo, toilet paper and other hygiene products are things that we completely take for granted in society today. So what would happen if we could not go out and buy them any longer?
ALSO, while on this subject; if you as a woman are considering the possibility of being out in the woods with men in the group, either in a bug-out situation, or on a search and rescue for a kidnapped child, you might consider a STP (Stand To Pee) device, or also known as a FUD (Female Urinary Director) You can use a tire, a rock, or "go water a tree" just like the guys -very handy device. There are many;
Go Girl; http://www.go-girl.com/how-to-get-gogirl.asp

http://www.go-girl.com/video.asp

http://www.go-girl.com/how-to-get-gogirl.asp

http://cgi.ebay.com/Go-Girl-Female-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f266c94c

Freshette; http://www.amazon.com/Freshette-Feminine-Portable-Urinary-Director/dp/B0000E5NJ1
Whiz Freedom;http://www.whizfreedomusa.com/
She Wee; http://www.shewee.com/
TravelMate;http://www.whenyagottago.com/ top slogan -"No more tush in the bush"




.

#17) A Sewing Kit
If you were not able to run out and buy new clothes for you and your family, what would you do? Well, you would want to repair the clothes that you have and make them last as long as possible. Without a good sewing kit that will be very difficult to do.

#18) Extra Gasoline

There may come a day when gasoline is rationed or is simply not available at all. If that happens, how will you get around? Be certain to have some extra gasoline stored away just in case you find yourself really needing to get somewhere someday.

#19) A Backup Plan; This is really your first step and priority; have back-up plans to get to your BOL!!!
Lastly, it is always, always, always important to have a backup plan for everything.
If someone comes in and steals all the food that you have stored up, what are you going to do?
If travel is restricted and your can't get to your "bug out" location immediately do you have a Plan B?
If you have built your house into an impregnable survival fortress but circumstances force you to leave do you have an alternate plan?
The truth is that crisis situations rarely unfold just as we envision. It is important to be flexible and to be ready with backup plans when disaster strikes.
You don't want to end up like the folks in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina. You don't want to have to rely on the government to take care of you if something really bad happens.

#20) A Community; This is basically your goal; travel as a community, or end up in community as your BOL!!!
During a long-term crisis, it is those who are willing to work together that will have the best chance of making it. Whether it is your family, your friends, a church or a local group of people that you know, make sure that you have some people that you can rely on and work together with in the event that everything hits the fan. Loners are going to have a really hard time of surviving for long.

Right now the U.S. strategic grain reserve contains only enough wheat to make half a loaf of bread for each of the approximately 300 million people in the United States.
How long do you think that is going to last?
Now is the time to get ready.
Now is the time to prepare.
The United States economy is going to collapse and incredibly hard times are coming.
Will you be able to survive when it happens?


----------



## swjohnsey

On #1, military clothing is high quality, durable and can be a bargin. Consider getting a set of the ECWCS gear for everyone levels 1 - 7. I pick it up a piece at a time off ebay, generally in the summer when prices are cheaper. You can't buy cheaper Gore-tex.


----------



## jeremiyah

@ swjohnsey,


this is from a reply on a different group, but is about affordable, cheap clothing which is good stuff:

...If anyone is in big cities, hit those thrift stores!!! Denver, etc mountain / sports cities are gold mines!!!
I got a 400.00 down bag for 10 bucks once, and brand new winter Carhart coveralls with the tag for a buck here in Mo.
Wool is the best for cold weather; army blankets, and US military sweaters are good for below zero, wet or cold.
Boots, gloves, Gore Tex!!! coats; are 10% of original cost, and worth every penny when it is windy or wet.
I used to enjoy driving with my arm out with the window down, at 20 below, just to test my coat, and for shock value.
Neoprene gloves, etc are good for cold water -trappers use them...but for wind, they are worthless; I jumped on a forklift at work, temp was 30 below, or so, I held my left hand up, & drove at top speed to the other end of the dock...where I immediately went into the restroom to thaw my hand out -almost frozen solid. Wool lined welding gloves, the working kind, not for welding, are what I used the entirety of my years in extreme cold weather. Military Micky Mouse, or Bunny boots for way below zero, otherwise, Sorels with a wool / felt liner, and GoreTex for all around work, hiking, etc.

jeremiyah


----------



## Huntmaster

Bump........


----------



## DKRinAK

I can appreciate many folks are getting nervous right now, but...

I once asked my dad what he and gramps did for the Great Depression. I got an answer that that I love to share.

"What did we do? Nothing. We chose not to participate."

That meant moving more than once to go where jobs could be found, and renting for a while. Even at the bottom of the Depression, Grandpa built a house, with indoor plumbing, for his family. It meant working 12 hours a day, 7 days a week, nobody went hungry.

So, life will go on. Life will also be much harder - with fewer luxuries, and you will have to work longer for the things you need to live. 
But life will go on.

You likely won't be living in a big McMansion, because you won't be able to make the payments, pay the taxes or the heating or cooling bills - you will have a place to live.
Life will go on.

You may have to move to find a decent job, as we see today in ND and MT.
But life will go on.

Even if another Great Depression hits, farmland can still be farmed, mines will still operate, factories will still make things...you may not enjoy the fallout, but
Life will go on.

Get out of debt.

Put a little by.

Store up some food.

Get to know your neighbors... All the things your grandparents did as they lived through the Depression.

Because life will go on. 


The biggest thing you can do for yourself? 

Don't lose hope or just 'give up'.


----------



## Jack Aubrey

An excellent thread ! I am convinced we are headed for a second Great Depression. One thing I wanted to do is post some observations concerning matches. I don't know if it has always been this way and I just wasn't paying attention,or if companies have changed the formulation of the match head, but they are clearly short lived.Untreated water proofed matches seem to be very hygroscopic. Even wooden matches dipped in paraffin lose viability over time. 

If resupply becomes problematic in GD2,matches may not be a good choice. Bic type lighters are better, but have vulnerabilities. While I do still stock matches,bics,zippos/zippo fluid/ flints, magnesium bars and ferrocerium sticks are my primary purchases. If one ferro stick gives 1500 sparks into my charcloth,twenty ferro sticks will make decades worth of sparks. JA


----------



## LincTex

Jack Aubrey said:


> While I do still stock matches, bics, zippo fluid/ flints, magnesium bars and ferrocerium sticks


I start fires all the time using using two drop of gas into an oxy/acet torch striker/lighter. The flints seem to last forever.


----------



## jeremiyah

Right. Thanks for posting that!!! I will add it to that article.
Other than the weight for those ultra lightweight hiker types; They would bitch about it weighing 3.45 too many ounces. OTT, yes, I have liked the idea for years, ever seeing the first one at a welding shop: 
It has a dish for gas, char-cloth, etc. That also is a wind-shield. Awesome idea, and of course, you can get them with a triple rotating flint holder, so when the flint does wear out, you just rotate it and replace it later.
Here is a link using one with a tinder bundle inside:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...KUbmyHdWo4APfxoHYAg&ved=0CAcQxiAwBQ&iact=ricl

What do you use to carry gas to drip it, a stove fuel bottle, or what?
Any ingenious ides there?
And...I tried to post an image, but just have links below. 
Prices vary a lot; from .69 to $4.00 or so.

jeremiyah

3 Flint Welding Striker

http://www.wttool.com/common/images/product/main/30790200.jpg

http://www.ganowelding.com/ten-10-4501-shurlite-threeflint-spark-li.html

TEN (10) 4501 SHURLITE Three-Flint Spark Lighters
Item# ten-10-4501-shurlite-threeflint-spark-li
$38.00
Product Description
MADE IN AMERICA by Proud American Workers!
Guaranteed to SPARK vigorously and reliably!

Built to withstand the most harshest of conditions, it will easily light any Flammable gas. Constructed of heavy, high tensile strength steels, plated and then galvanized. They feature a round file and large hood for trapping flammable gases making for easy ignition. The round file can be rotated for a fresh striking surface. The triangle flint holder is easily rotated for fresh flint and can be replaced when needed. Replacement flint is available separately.

*
********************

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...18,19039/product_name/3+Flint+Welding+Striker

3 Flint Welding Striker
Your Price $0.69

**********************

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spark-Light...8980847?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d644 456f

http://www.jandrweldingsupply.com/store/Strikers.html

**************************

There is also a pistol grip one, but it does not have the cup, and not as simple & fool proof, but it is light, and can be stuck right down into tinder bundle:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ERICO-T-320...722?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7f87f52a


----------



## jeremiyah

OK, I give up; please tell me how to post an image...and how about Vids, You Tube, etc?

jeremiyah


----------



## jeremiyah

DKRinAK said:


> Life will go on.
> 
> Get out of debt.
> 
> Put a little by.
> 
> Store up some food.
> 
> Get to know your neighbors... All the things your grandparents did as they lived through the Depression.
> 
> Because life will go on.
> 
> The biggest thing you can do for yourself?
> 
> Don't lose hope or just 'give up'.


Excellent advice. In another thread, i have this posted:

*REMEMBER THIS:

SURVIVAL IS A RULE OF THREES:
Within 3 WEEKS -you need FOOD.
Within 3 DAYS -you need WATER.
Within 3 HOURS -you need SHELTER.
Within 3 MINUTES -you need AIR.
Within 3 SECONDS - YOU NEED HOPE,

AND THIS IS WHERE THEY STRIKE AT PEOPLE WITH THE
"AMERICA IS DOOMED. FLEE THE COUNTRY" TEACHING

Within 3 SECONDS - YOU NEED HOPE,
THE THREE SECONDS RULE OF SURVIVAL, IE:

YOU CANNOT LIVE THREE SECONDS WITHOUT HOPE.
ANYONE WHO TRIES TO REMOVE THAT HOPE IS NOT YOUR FRIEND.
PEOPLE SURVIVED NAGASAKI & HIROSHIMA. PEOPLE SURVIVED FIGHTING
THE NAZI WAR MACHINE, STARTING WITH A SINGLE PISTOL, LIVING IN THE WARSAW SEWERS.
SOLDIERS SURVIVED THE BATAAN DEATH MARCH, CORREGIDOR, AND PRISON CAMPS IN VIETNAM.*


----------



## jeremiyah

DKRinAK said:


> I can appreciate many folks are getting nervous right now, but...
> 
> I once asked my dad what he and gramps did for the Great Depression. I got an answer that that I love to share.
> 
> "What did we do? Nothing. We chose not to participate."
> 
> That meant moving more than once to go where jobs could be found, and renting for a while. Even at the bottom of the Depression, Grandpa built a house, with indoor plumbing, for his family. It meant working 12 hours a day, 7 days a week, nobody went hungry.


*
3. PEOPLE OF THE OZARKS HISTORICALLY UNAFFECTED BY NATIONAL DISASTER

"This here tale begins in the summer of that year... whatever year it was... The year don't matter....
The national situation don't even matter, because even though we were smack dab in the middle of what we've been told was the Depression, folks in the Ozarks was so poor to begin with that they scarcely noticed. No, that's not right, because poverty's so relative. A better way to put it is that folks in the Ozarks still had everything they needed to subsist and endure, and they didn't want for nothing. So they didn't even know that people elsewhere all over the country was suffering from want."
-Donald Harington's "Vance Randolph" character in Butterfly Weed1

After supper Uncle Greene . . . began speaking of the Ozarks. 'Used to be a real happy land for us outlaws,' he recalled. 'But for us reformed sons of bitches no country ain't no great sight better than no other country . . . But I still say . . . that whichever the country, hit's the backhills that stay interestin' and closest to everlastin' . . .'
-Charles Morrow Wilson in The Bodacious Ozarks2

The other factor, of utmost importance, is the population base of similar mind set people with similar values. The people that settled these ancient mountains were from races of people known throughout all of mans history as having the mindset of liberty and the resources, and the wherewithal, read courage, to confront and resist, the one world order, Imperial Roman Mindset.
THAT point, is where the typical survivalist may well be proven DEAD wrong. The great survivalist leader who lives in Wyoming, brags about the fact that there are only FIVE PEOPLE PER SQUARE MILE (PPSM) AROUND HIM!!! Similar is the big push to move to Montana. These men show maps of satellite pics at night, and say: go where there are no lights. My son said, hey dad, they could go to North Korea using that logic. So you see the Problem here??? The problem is that these people see other people, in essence, their neighbors, as the enemy. They will pay in blood, unfortunately, not all their own, for basing their entire approach to survival, on nothing based on history, nothing based on geography, nothing based on geology (congregating in a geologically unstable are with thin crust known by geologists to be volcanic) nothing based on military strategy, let alone tactics, nothing even based on common sense, and possibly most telling, nothing based on counsel from any sacred writings.

4. THE OZARKS THE GREATEST PLACE ON THE PLANET FOR SURVIVAL AGRICULTURE

While the region has advanced technologically, the Ozarks remain a haven for agrobiodiverse farmers and gardeners. (SURVIVAL AGRICULTURE)

Five years of applied agricultural anthropology research in different locales of the Arkansas and Missouri Ozarks reveals three clearly interconnected characteristics integral to traditional subsistence in the region: agroecological knowledge, diversity, and frugality. These values allowed Ozarkers of historical times to survive, and they permit contemporary hill dwellers an alternative to the industrial food system.*

jeremiyah

*"During the last Depression, almost 2/3rds were still on the farm. Didn't need government or money. Now: One industrialized, Big Pharma-Big Oil corporatized farmer feeds (equivalent) of 256 people. Not sustainable! Get busy! Arise! Awake! Stop not until the goal is reached!" -Galen Chadwick, Well Fed Neighbor Association
"THE BEST DEFENSE IN HARD TIMES IS A WELL FED NEIGHBOR"*

*A reality-based, food security education must become the top priority for every family. Talk it over. Talk it over a lot. Help those you love understand what is at hand, what is at stake: their lives. They must do major things, new things, right now.
We must somehow reinvent ourselves, become patriot/farmers. We have no other hope to survive coming hard times. During the last Depression, almost 2/3rds were still on the farm. Didn't need government or money. Now: One industrialized, Big Pharma-Big Oil corporatized farmer feeds (equivalent) of 256 people. Not sustainable! Get busy! Arise! Awake! Stop not until the goal is reached!
How long will it take Americans to regain control of their destiny, supposing we awaken to the awful magnitude of our predicament? Time is not on our side. It'll take twenty years- if we mobilize at scale, right now- to restore full food and energy sovereignty to our region. Also, it will take some 40% of our population "getting back to the land" in some form or other.*



swjohnsey said:


> On #1, military clothing is high quality, durable and can be a bargin. Consider getting a set of the ECWCS gear for everyone levels 1 - 7. I pick it up a piece at a time off ebay, generally in the summer when prices are cheaper. You can't buy cheaper Gore-Tex.


RIGHT ON...
We had friends in Denver, went hiking every other weekend: year-round. No matter the weather, without fail (lived in Connifer, so it was close.
They would hike 14ers; did most of them in Colorado, and would be wearing WW2 & Korean war surplus gear, and get looks from yuppies, but often passed them up. They had just as much fun, and were just as warm.
:congrat:

jeremiyah



DKRinAK said:


> I can appreciate many folks are getting nervous right now, but...
> 
> I once asked my dad what he and gramps did for the Great Depression. I got an answer that that I love to share.
> 
> "What did we do? Nothing. We chose not to participate."...
> Life will go on. Get out of debt. Put a little by. Store up some food.
> 
> Get to know your neighbors... All the things your grandparents did as they lived through the Depression.
> 
> Because life will go on.
> 
> The biggest thing you can do for yourself?
> 
> Don't lose hope or just 'give up'.


*"The Whippoorwill pea - a hardy cow-pea that survives the most extreme Ozark weather and readily self-seeds - was known to numerous Ozarkers as the food that "got them through the Depression." In a 1979 interview, the Avery brothers of Stone County, Arkansas said that when they were growing up their parents and grandparents referred to hard times as "eating peas and dance," because that was all one could do then."*

*Well, we have a good start, then, b/c we have a garden, orchard, cattle, goats & sheep...and the kids have been having dances about twice a month; good social activity, and darn good exercise. My son has learned to call dances. They mostly do what is called English Contra Dancing, with some square dancing, and a bit of ball room like Waltzing.

While the region has advanced technologically, the Ozarks remain a haven for agrobiodiverse farmers and gardeners.

Five years of applied agricultural anthropology research in different locales of the Arkansas and Missouri Ozarks reveals three clearly interconnected characteristics integral to traditional subsistence in the region: agroecological knowledge, diversity, and frugality. These values allowed Ozarkers of historical times to survive, and they permit contemporary hill dwellers an alternative to the industrial food system.*

http://www.southernspaces.org/2010/...tural-biodiversity-and-subsistence-traditions
*
The Ozark Highlands region comprises the southern half of Missouri, northern third of Arkansas, and a small fraction of northeastern Oklahoma, which geographers generally delimit by rivers: the Missouri on the north, the Mississippi on the east, the Grand on the southwest. Geographic characteristics that distinguish the Ozarks as a region include the general ruggedness and vertical topography, and the relative age of surface rocks being older than those in adjoining areas.*

*"Closest to Everlastin'": Ozark Agricultural Biodiversity and Subsistence Traditions
Brian C. Campbell, University of Central Arkansas*

*
Descendants of the earliest Ozark homesteaders who continue to reside in the region, such as Willodean, are referred to as Old Stock Ozarkers to differentiate them from more recent in-migrants.29 While some Old Stock residents in the twenty-first century continue to engage in seed saving and agrobiodiverse gardening traditions, most have adopted technological conveniences and abandoned traditional practices. More recent Ozark settlers have arrived with specific intentions of perpetuating traditional agrobiodiverse farming practices. Beginning with Depression era "back-to-the-landers" of the Arts and Crafts and Country Life movements through the counter-culture of the 1960's and '70s, people raised in urban environments have sought the Ozarks as a pastoral getaway to experiment with, and sometimes persevere in rural living.30 
The Ozarks has consistently served as a destination for disillusioned Arcadia-seekers because of the inexpensive land, isolation, beauty and abundance of water. Most of these back-to-the-landers have been "driven back to civilization by snakes, chiggers, heat, cold, and starvation," but many have also remained.31 While exact numbers are impossible to ascertain because there is no census category for this variable and these homesteaders are by choice difficult to document because of their avoidance of mainstream societal institutions, they represent a small percentage (five to ten) of the population in most Ozarks counties, but in some, such as Newton and Stone counties in Arkansas and Ozark County in Missouri, the percentages are much higher. Donald Harrington characterizes such back-to-the-land Ozarkers as similar to earlier homesteaders:

Elsewhere in Arkansas the latest blooming hippies have all cleaned up and moved back to the suburbs. Those who persist and endure in Newton County, are the strong ones, fit survivors, like the real pioneers in the nineteenth century, who came as a kind of spillover of the mountain settlement to the east.32

***********************

Harington's romanticized portrayal in this semi-autobiographical work captures the back-to-the-land subset relevant to this research; however it omits the poverty and difficulties of many such inexperienced urban refugees. 
Back-to-the-land homesteaders may not have the family tradition or childhood experience in the Ozarks, but they usually bring a range of seeds, many of which are new to the region, and books on homesteading, organic gardening, and seed-saving, and eventually develop local networks to assist them in their adaptation to the landscape. They typically share the frugality of Old Stock residents and engage in traditional, long-abandoned practices such as plowing with mules or horses. They rarely realize their aspirations of self-sufficiency. Back-to-the-landers almost always fall back on some form of occupation to supplement their gardening, farming, and/or foraging. As Tina Marie Wilcox, Ozark Folk Center head gardener and back-to-the-lander explains: "I moved to the Ozark Mountains with the mission of growing all of my own food. I've learned that this is easier said than done." Contemporary Old Stock Ozarkers have no such illusions of making a living through farming, rather they tend to heavily supplement another occupation with foraging, farming, gardening, and hunting. Old Stock Ozark families invariably refuse to sell their garden surplus, preferring to give it away to family and neighbors.

***********************

Growing species and varieties that tend to be well-adapted and resilient in their region, Ozarkers use (and reuse) plants that require limited work and inputs to produce and avoid the outlay of cash as much as possible. Field or cow peas (Vigna unguiculata) exemplify these traits and constitute another key foodways component. 
Charles Morrow Wilson describes the Whippoorwill cowpea variety cooked with hog jowls as "distinctive Ozark fare."67 The Whippoorwill pea - a hardy cowpea that survives the most extreme Ozark weather and readily self-seeds - was known to numerous Ozarkers as the food that "got them through the Depression." In a 1979 interview, the Avery brothers of Stone County, Arkansas said that when they were growing up their parents and grandparents referred to hard times as "eating peas and dance," because that was all one could do then.68 
*
jeremiyah


----------



## jeremiyah

If you only had 500 bucks or so...

from CM on another forum... $500 doesn’t go very far…..You have to focus on a combination of bang for the buck and critical priority IMO.

There are 4 things every human being needs to survive: Oxygen, Water, Food and Shelter. Always assure the ready availability of those items for yourself and your family and the other necessary items can be acquired while you are getting by.

You can only live minutes without Oxygen; fortunately that is readily available and free (until they find a way to ration and tax that too).

Without water we are dead in days not weeks. Depending on where you live, water is typically around but you may need to filter it. If you are solo a small pocket filter like the life straw or a backpacker Katadyn would do the trick and you would still have plenty of funds left. If you are providing for a family consider a larger semi-portable unit like this HERE. Even a quality gravity filter like this AquaRain would leave you with some funds still to spend yet you would have squared away a VERY important prep.

Food can be stored OR, again depending on where you live, you can teach yourself the skills to forage; you can get a firearm or traps and hunt. You can stock seed and prepare a garden space in advance to grow you food SEE HERE. You can get set-up with small livestock like chickens and rabbits. Freeze dried foods are portable and last a very long time but can be expensive compared to buckets of staples like beans and rice. I sell a long term storable food line as well and can probably get you into a month supply for a couple hundred dollars…see HERE.

Shelter can obviously be the home you already occupy or you can start working on a bug-out location with a simple shelter. Whether you plan to bug in or bug out the proper clothing for the rough seasons (heat or cold depending on your location) should get lumped into the shelter category in terms of preps. Also, one thing I had to focus on here in Montana, an alternative heat source for the winter months. Assuming you have shelter, blanket and warm socks….get your hands on a heat source with a readily available fuel source. I could not put in a wood stove or fireplace so opted for Propane; compared to other petrol based fuels propane is cheap and would be much more likely to be available post collapse than gas or diesel since propane powered devices are far less common than others. Propane is also storable indefinitely where as gas and diesel are not. I acquired a propane generator and several small propane heaters that should run for a very long time on a relatively small stored supply of LP. BTW-I like these geodesic dome....they are semi portable and all-season. Though they are fairly priced for what you get they'll still cost ya.

A firearm and a significant quantity of ammo is extremely important for defense but won’t help you breathe, hydrate, eat (except hunting) or stay warm. Plus a decent firearm and small supply of ammo would obviously chew up your entire budget. Even a 10/22 and 500 rds would deplete most if not all of your available cash. IMO defense does not rank as high as the other critical items because even if you can’t fight….you can still avoid or hide. And, if you must fight, anything can be used as a projectile or to bludgeon bronze age style. Get a knife…decent knives are cheap and multipurpose.

Get a water filter now
Make sure you have the proper clothing
Acquire a heat source that can operate independent of the grid
Get a good knife
If you plan to bug-out get a short term supply of freeze dried food
No one knows when this thing is going to collapse. Get as ready as you can as soon as you can BUT keep prepping as funds become available even if they are limited….ie extra can of pork beans every time you go shopping.
Money spent…..


----------



## jeremiyah

@CM,

Wow, I was not sure if you were my lost twin, or quoting me, or what...great stuff. (GMTA)
Precisely on the money. Everyone reading this should listen and hear; hear and listen. You had great comments...

I tweaked, added, etc shortened??? this 20 things...
New comments, links & info in #3, #4, #11, #12, #16, #17

From "20 Things You Will Need..." an article someone else wrote, and which I tweaked and re-posted a few times;
"I reworked this list to prioritize the points, and added a few items. I did it with the premise that the greater percentage of people needing to relocate after this point in time, will most likely end up going from vehicular travel, to Bicycle, if they have them in carriers on their vehicle, and finally, end up on foot. So that is the idea behind my sequencing of items; IN ORDER OF PRIORITY, WHAT WOULD I PERSONALLY CARRY ON FOOT, WITH THE NEED TO TRAVEL 100 TO 500 MILES ON FOOT???

IE BUY #1, THEN #2, THEN #3 AND SO ON....IF TIME AND MONEY PERMIT, GET ALL OF THE FIRST 17 ITEMS, AND YOU COULD easily CARRY THEM ON A BICYCLE, AND PERHAPS MANAGE THEM ON FOOT AS WELL; LOADED HEAVY.
THE GASOLINE IS THE ONLY ODDBALL ITEM LISTED - FOR YOUR VEHICLE ONLY. #19 PLAN BACKUPS ; IS ACTUALLY THE FIRST THING YOU DO; PLAN!!!
AND #20 COMMUNITY IS WHERE YOU END UP; YOUR GOAL, YOUR LOCATION, YOUR BOL!!!
NEITHER OF THOSE ARE "ITEMS" YOU BUY AND CARRY. S0;
A.) formulate your plan,
B.) decide on your destination, and then
C.) proceed to obtain the first 17 items for your travel gear. Gas is the odd item out, like I said, BUT BY ADDING MSR / Coleman half or liter CAMPING FUEL BOTTLES TO YOUR GEAR, YOU COULD TAKE A QUART OR 2 WITH YOU FOR COOKING, ETC.

It also covers the critical items CM lists, in order, and again; LISTEN AND HEAR, PEOPLE, HEAR AND LISTEN!!!:

Survival is a RULE OF THREES;

1. Within 3 hours, you need SHELTER ; (good clothing is SHELTER)
2. Within 3 days, you need WATER;
3. Within 3 weeks, you need FOOD.
Make plans accordingly! !!!

#1) Warm Clothing (good clothing is SHELTER) and hiking gear, especially good footwear.
If you plan to survive for long in a nightmare economic situation, you are probably going to need some warm, functional clothing....

#2) Hiking Boots Or Comfortable Shoes are SHELTER.
When you ask most people to list things necessary for survival, this is not the first or the second thing that comes to mind. But having hiking boots or very comfortable and functional shoes will be absolutely critical. You may very well find yourself in a situation where you and your family must walk everywhere you want to go....

#3) 1. Knife, 2. Shovel (Multi-Tool type, see below) 3. Saw 4. Axe or GOOD Tomahawk, like SOG: IN THAT ORDER.
A knife is needed to make shelter in the woods, etc. A Shovel can be used for shelter. An axe can be used to cut wood for heat, as can a Saw. However; weight is a major consideration, so get a GOOD knife first, then Shovel or Saw, then Axe. An axe is heaviest, and noisiest, so I put it last. An SOG Tomahawk, you can shave with. Whatever you get, use a sheath to prevent cuts, and in addition a lanyard to prevent losing it. I lost my SOG Hawk on a family walk by not using the case -had it in a tool loop on coveralls...grandkids get it if they find it.
Staying along the theme of staying warm, you may want to consider investing in a good axe. In the event of a major emergency, gathering firewood will be a priority. Without a good tool to cut the wood with that will be much more difficult. An Axe, or more importantly, more useful, and more basically, a good knife.
With a good knife, you can make SHELTER, get some wood, provide food, and make clothing.
You do not need a gun as much as a good knife; Spec Plus Ontario, Cold Steel, etc. You will be quieter, and far more careful and invisible with a knife rather than a gun. Other options are a good spade/shovel, such as Cold Steel's Special Forces/Spetsnatz Spade, etc. Get the sheath for whatever you buy!!!
"who needs a Swiss army knife?"
This shovel is a chefs knife, axe, grappling hook, entrenching tool, climbing aid, wire cutters, can and bottle opener, sword, shield, banding cutters, meter stick, and boat paddle!!!
www.youtube. com/watch? v=VzpRh-ZE9Mo

www.fight- club.ca/spetsnaz.php

I bought from belote on ebay, and he also carries the sheath;

cgi.ebay. com/Cold- Steel-Special- Forces-Shovel- 92SF-19-7- 50cm-27oz- /220600561256? cmd=ViewItem&pt=Collectible_ Knives&hash=item335cd16e68

#4) Self-Defense Equipment
I want to add that all of the #3 items save for saw, are also self-defense weaponry.
Also, read a very good book; Tunnel In The Sky by Robert Heinlein. It presents in story form his old Navy Survival teaching;
YOU NEED A KNIFE TO SURVIVE; Survival, Escape Resistance, Evasion (SERE)
YOU DO NOT NEED A GUN. TRUTH. LISTEN.

The rest of the points, I am glossing over, just to show the items needed, and that they MIGHT be gotten for under 500 bucks, so again,listen to CM: PRIORITIZE!!! START WITH #1, THEN BUY # 2, After that, then go to #3, etc...ETC

#5) A Compass and maps to get to your BOL by several routes; especially back roads, and cross country.
In the event of a major emergency, you and your family may find yourselves having to be on the move. If you are in a wilderness area, it will be very hard to tell what direction you are heading without a compass. It is always a good idea to have at least one compass stored up.

#6) A Swiss Army Knife
If you have ever owned a Swiss Army knife you probably already know how incredibly handy they can be. It can be a very valuable and versatile tool. In a true survival situation, a Swiss Army knife can literally do dozens of different things for you. Make sure that you have at least one stored up for emergencies.

#7) A Hiking Backpack (IF YOU CANNOT CARRY YOUR SHELTER -TENT, WATER FILTER, MATCHES, KNIFE, CLOTHING, ETC, YOU CANNOT TRAVEL WITH THEM...AND PROVIDE SHELTER -THE #1 PRIORITY)
If you and your family suddenly have to "bug out", what will you carry all of your survival supplies in? Having a good hiking backpack or "survival bag" for everyone in your family is extremely important. If something happened in the city where you live and you suddenly had to "go", what would you put your most important stuff in? How would you carry it all if you had to travel by foot? These are very important things to think about.

#8. Shelter
You can't sleep on the streets, can you? Well, some people will be able to get by living on the streets, but the vast majority of us will need some form of shelter to survive for long. So what would you do if you and your family lost your home or suddenly were forced from your home? Where would you go?
The best thing to do is to come up with several plans. Do you have relatives that you can bunk with in case of emergency? Do you own a tent and sleeping bags if you had to rough it? If one day everything hits the fan and you and your family have to "bug out" somewhere, where would that be? You need to have a plan.
Bivy Sack is the smallest/lightest/ cheapest SHELTER you can use. I make them from tyvek for about $15.00. I took Tyvek coveralls and cut and taped to make a bivy sack.

One Pole Tipi is a good SHELTER; many are being made, and this would be an awesome busines for anyone who can sew! Make from tarps or Tyvek.
kifaru. net/TIPI2009. html, www.titanium goat.com/ tents.
Sportsman's Guide www.youtube. com/watch? v=96eXkj8DbLk,
wyominglostandfound.com/tipi.html (WE HAVE TWO OF THESE, AND WE ARE AT OUR BOL!!!) etc
Dome tents- North Face VE 25 or the like; get one with 3 poles at least, ours has 4 for the tent, and a fifth for the rain-fly with vestibule entryway, for a geodesic effect, and a full rain-fly; you want a 4 season tent; you will not get this at WalMart.

#9) Clean Water
Most people can survive for a number of weeks without food, but without water you will die in just a few days. So where would you get water if the water suddenly stopped flowing out of your taps? ...
Look at Sawyer light, good for 1 million gallons, and wild o 500 gal/day: 60 bucks!!!
So you may find that water purification tablets come in very, very handy.
Water filter bottles, pumps, and gravity water filters like British Berkfeld are musts.
cgi.ebay.com/KATADYN-POCKET-MICROFILTER-...;hash=item20b00b3b1e

#10) FIRE-STARTING: Lighters Or Matches, ETC
You will also want something to start a fire with. If you can start a fire, you can cook food, you can boil water and you can stay warm....see article, but welding striker with cup is good for windbreak and tinder holder...

#11) A Flashlight And/Or Lantern
When the power goes off in your home, what is the first thing that you grab? Just think about it. A flashlight or a lantern of course. In a major emergency, a flashlight or a lantern is going to be a necessity - especially if you need to go anywhere at night.
Solar powered or "crank style" flashlights or lanterns will probably be best during a long-term emergency. If you have battery-powered units you will want to begin storing up lots and lots of batteries.
TOP NEEDS: LED HEADLIGHT, LIKE EVER READY 4 FUNCTION WITH RED LED FOR NIGHT VISION.
ALSO STREAM LIGHT STYLUS PRO - very durable!!!!
www.ebay.com/itm/STREAMLIGHT-STYLUS-PRO-...;hash=item5aef0930e0

#12) Store-able Food
A BOB and BOV should have 72 hours of food; Mountain House, granola, PBJ, Nuts, sunflower seeds, etc
Food is going to instantly become one of the most valuable commodities in existence in the event of an economic collapse. If you do not have food you are not going to survive. Most American families could not last much longer than a month on what they have in their house right now. So what about you? ...
I add; dehydrate dis food without the weight of the water; for packing, you need this. MREs are HEAVY.

#13) A First Aid Kit And Other Medical Supplies
One a more serious note, you may not be able to access a hospital or a doctor during a major crisis. In your survival supplies, be absolutely certain that you have a good first aid kit and any other medical supplies that you think you may need.

#14) A Radio
If a major crisis does hit the United States, what will you and your family want? Among other things, you will all want to know what in the world is going on. A radio can be an invaluable tool for keeping up with the news.
Once again, solar powered or "crank style" radios will probably work best for the long term. A battery-powered until would work as well - but only for as long as your batteries are able to last.

#15) Communication Equipment
When things really hit the fan you are going to want to communicate with your family and friends....
GMRS Radios, etc; very valuable!!!

#16) Personal Hygiene Items
While these may not be absolute "essentials" , the truth is that life will get very unpleasant very quickly without them.
Toilet paper? Just think about it. Imagine that you just finished your last roll of toilet paper and now you can't get any more. What would you do?
Solution, and a HUGE $ saver is to use a Lab irrigation bottle!! Cost; $10.00, and since most families spend $100 to $300 a year on Toilet Paper, it will pay for itself in a day or two, and save you hundreds of dollars annually!!! Even if you buy one for every member, you are still hundreds ahead. If you end up on foot, or on patrol, or...guess what? With a lab bottle, you will, for the rest of your life... ALWAYS HAVE A WAY TO STAY CLEAN...and it does not weigh what ONE ROLL of TP does!!!
Get a Laboratory wash bottle: weighs an ounce or two, & it is a lifetime of toilet paper...Also known as...
A ******* Butt-Washer)

www.ebay.com/itm/3pcs-Tattoo-Diffuser-Gr...sd=300434485288&

bottlebidet.com/faq.html
What does a Bottle Bidet look like?

The Bottle Bidet itself is a plastic, squeezable soft bottle with an angle spout. The glamorous storage tote is a perfectly sized purse for your bottle bidet, made from scraps from the Ideal Garment studio. It has a strap that allows for easy carrying, or for hanging on a doorknob or hook.

www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-travel-bidet.htm
A travel bidet is a portable personal cleansing device made for men, as well as women. Often used by travelers, a portable bidet is a device used to clean private body parts in lieu of using toilet paper. Although some are battery operated, many are simple bottles, with nozzle attachments that can be discreetly carried in a purse or a backpack. In countries where bathrooms are not normally equipped with a built-in bidet, many people have opted to use a travel bidet for daily use at home, as well.

Sometimes referred to as a portable douche or a bidet hand shower, a travel bidet can be purchased from online vendors or may be found in places where personal hygiene products are sold. While there are several types of bidets, one of the most convenient is a simple rubber bottle, which can be filled with warm water and used to cleanse the private areas after elimination. A travel bidet such as this simply requires the user to aim an attached reservoir at the desired area and squeeze to create enough water flow to remove any residual waste.

For women:

ALSO, while on this subject; if you as a woman are considering the possibility of being out in the woods with men in the group, either in a bug-out situation, or on a search and rescue for a kidnapped child, you might consider a STP (Stand To Pee) device, or also known as a FUD (Female Urinary Director) You can use a tire, a rock, or "go water a tree" just like the guys -very handy device. There are many;
Go Girl; www.go-girl.com/how-to-get-gogirl.asp

#17) A Sewing Kit
GET E-6000!!! It is in tubes, and will repair clothes, boots, sheaths, holsters, etc. Awesome stuff!!!
If you were not able to run out and buy new clothes for you and your family, what would you do? Well, you would want to repair the clothes that you have and make them last as long as possible. Without a good sewing kit that will be very difficult to do.

#18) Extra Gasoline
There may come a day when gasoline is rationed or is simply not available at all. If that happens, how will you get around? Be certain to have some extra gasoline stored away just in case you find yourself really needing to get somewhere someday.

#19) A Backup Plan; This is really your first step and priority; have back-up plans to get to your BOL!!!
Lastly, it is always, always, always important to have a backup plan for everything.
If someone comes in and steals all the food that you have stored up, what are you going to do?
If travel is restricted and your can't get to your "bug out" location immediately do you have a Plan B?
If you have built your house into an impregnable survival fortress but circumstances force you to leave do you have an alternate plan?
The truth is that crisis situations rarely unfold just as we envision. It is important to be flexible and to be ready with backup plans when disaster strikes.
You don't want to end up like the folks in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina. You don't want to have to rely on the government to take care of you if something really bad happens.

#20) A Community; This is basically your goal; travel as a community, or end up in community as your BOL!!!
During a long-term crisis, it is those who are willing to work together that will have the best chance of making it. Whether it is your family, your friends, a church or a local group of people that you know, make sure that you have some people that you can rely on and work together with in the event that everything hits the fan. Loners are going to have a really hard time of surviving for long.

Right now the U.S. strategic grain reserve contains only enough wheat to make half a loaf of bread for each of the approximately 300 million people in the United States.
How long do you think that is going to last?
Now is the time to get ready.
Now is the time to prepare.
The United States economy is going to collapse and incredibly hard times are coming.
Will you be able to survive when it happens?

jeremiyah


----------



## faithmarie

I want this...LOL


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## bahramthered

The thing to remember about the rule of threes is it is a very permeable rule. 

You might say three days without water in most places, but it can be less than a day in the desert. Or on a hot summer day. While on a cool autumn season you might make it 4 or 5 if your intelligent about you actions. 

Food, depends sitting in base camp you'll last longer in your sitting in base camp than if your hiking. Not to mention a couple extra pounds suddenly are a nice buffer when things are short. Additionally food can kill you, if you don't have water, your body needs water to process it.

Shelter; 3 hours is a joke if you find yourself in a blizzard, tornado, or hurricane. You need it now or at best in minutes. Or faster if you say fall through some ice and get wet. 

Basically this means know your area. Knowledge is the most important prep. Know how the rules contract in your locale or where your headed.


----------

